# When Italian greyhounds attack...



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

... it sure isn't pretty!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL. I love it. Except I still think she's the cutest thing ever; even when you claim she makes "ugly" faces or evil ones!! Hehe, I just wanna snuggle her! She seems like she has quite the personality!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Hah, thanks. If there is one thing she has it's personality and a face for every occasion. Her "I hate my hat" one:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

HAHA! Very nice!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Love it, especially the "jaws" imitation. You take some of the best pictures. Iggies are so very expressive and you seem to be able to catch them so wonderfully.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

That is really, really cute!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> ... it sure isn't pretty!


She is absolutely terrifying! No really, I mean it, I'm skeert....


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

What's scary is that those almost look like human teeth.

I love IGs. Have always wanted one. (That and a boarder collie and a JRT and a German Shepherd and maybe a Basenji, as well, but not at the same time.) Every IG I've met has been so fricken adorable that I get toothaches. They are definitely expressive, have quite the character and are funny as hell. Plus they're just so little and dainty.

God I love them.

I would be so owned if I had one. OWNED!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just LOVE when you dress her up!! You gotta post more of her in her 'dress up' clothes!! 

It's probably a good thing I don't have a dress up dog...I'd go crazy with it! I was actually in Petco the other day oohing and ahhing over the little dog clothes and I don't even have one that can wear them!! 

It all comes from having human BOY children. They weren't any fun to buy clothes for when they were little and even less fun now.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

OHHHMY! What pretty teeth she has!!! :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> What's scary is that those almost look like human teeth.
> 
> I love IGs. Have always wanted one. (That and a boarder collie and a JRT and a German Shepherd and maybe a Basenji, as well, but not at the same time.) Every IG I've met has been so fricken adorable that I get toothaches. They are definitely expressive, have quite the character and are funny as hell. Plus they're just so little and dainty.
> 
> ...


LOL, she is teething right now and all her incisors/canines are adults but her canines are still pretty small so they are all the same height.

I might be biased but iggies are pretty cute! I am a big dog girl for sure but just... LOVE iggies!

... you would be more owned than you can ever imagine. I was always dead set against dressing up dogs. Look where that went.. it started as soon as she stepped into cold wet grass and gave me the most pitiful expression and peed on two-three legs. Now she sleeps in my arms. LOL.

Thank you all for the comments!


----------

